# How do I remove junk files from my computer hard drive



## Jaswant34 (Aug 1, 2016)

Which is best junk removal software to clean unwanted files from my computer hard drive. My computer hard drive is now full and i want to run a computer files cleaner software which allows me to gain disk space on my PC.


----------



## swatkat (Aug 1, 2016)

CCleaner (free) is the best one out there.

CCleaner - Free Download - Pirifor


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 2, 2016)

Just note When using CCleaner it cleans browser data also !


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2016)

+1 to CCleaner


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2016)

*cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/DiskCleanUp.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/7f/Windows_Disk_Cleanup.png


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

I prefer the inbuilt option for the cleanup. Had a bad experience with CC cleaner.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 4, 2016)

$hadow said:


> I prefer the inbuilt option for the cleanup. Had a bad experience with CC cleaner.



Bad experience as in? I read on some other site also, where a guy also mentioned that CC messed up his system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2016)

Don't use CCleaner it was good once upon a time but after moving to Paid versions it messed up.

Instead use Glarysoft Utilities or WiseCleaner

WiseCleaner Software - Optimize, Clean and Speed Up Your Windows P

Glary Utilities | Glarysof


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 4, 2016)

Or you can manually do it (some of it)  by 
Going to RUN, Type "temp" without quotes and shift delete all items.
And
Again RUN, Type "%temp%" without quotes, and shift delete all. 

This will clear some space in C.


----------



## Jaswant34 (Aug 5, 2016)

swatkat said:


> CCleaner (free) is the best one out there.
> 
> CCleaner - Free Download - Pirifor



Thanks let me check swatkat


----------



## billubakra (Aug 6, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Don't use CCleaner it was good once upon a time but after moving to Paid versions it messed up.
> 
> Instead use Glarysoft Utilities or WiseCleaner
> 
> ...



Messed up as in? I read on some other site also, where a guy also mentioned that CC messed up his system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Messed up as in? I read on some other site also, where a guy also mentioned that CC messed up his system.


CCleaner was a *FREE* software once and after going for commercial license it has lost its charm it once had.

now there are other good tools which works better than CCleaner.

you can see by yourself by comparing the CCleaner free version with Paid version, in their website.


----------



## CharlesRTerry (Aug 7, 2016)

Press window and R and type %temp% then press enter. A junk/temporary file will open delete all the junk file.


----------



## Jaswant34 (Aug 9, 2016)

Flash said:


> *cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/DiskCleanUp.jpg
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/7f/Windows_Disk_Cleanup.png



This is built in way to clean junk files

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> I prefer the inbuilt option for the cleanup. Had a bad experience with CC cleaner.



What was the bad experience regarding CCleaner

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Don't use CCleaner it was good once upon a time but after moving to Paid versions it messed up.
> 
> Instead use Glarysoft Utilities or WiseCleaner
> 
> ...



hmm i can choose between these

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> CCleaner was a *FREE* software once and after going for commercial license it has lost its charm it once had.
> 
> now there are other good tools which works better than CCleaner.
> 
> you can see by yourself by comparing the CCleaner free version with Paid version, in their website.



i will read the comparison well wise disk cleaner and glary utlitiy suggested me at the forum


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 9, 2016)

CharlesRTerry said:


> Press window and R and type %temp% then press enter. A junk/temporary file will open delete all the junk file.



You should not do that. There are some active files lying there, deleting which may render your system unstable.


----------



## Jaswant34 (Aug 10, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> You should not do that. There are some active files lying there, deleting which may render your system unstable.



yes agree with you


----------



## vivek.virgo (Sep 4, 2016)

System Restore occupies a huge amount of space on the C: partition and I have always deleted older ones whenever I needed to recover space. Usually several GBs are recoverable this way.

Just google for "delete all but the most recent restore point" or see: How can i delete all restore points except the recent one in windows 7 - Microsoft Communit


----------



## bilzarian (Sep 4, 2016)

Windows does not generate the System Restore Point by itself unless it has been enabled by the user!
I would prefer to open run and type "cleanmgr" and get all the junk files out of the system!


*Beware to check out that the recycle bin is clear or the cleanmgr would delete those files!*


----------



## Aaronjacobson (Sep 8, 2016)

jkultimate said:


> Or you can manually do it (some of it)  by
> Going to RUN, Type "temp" without quotes and shift delete all items.
> And
> Again RUN, Type "%temp%" without quotes, and shift delete all.
> ...



Same thing I want to suggest you and I am doing by deleting temp file from system using %temp%.


----------



## Vickytintu (Feb 4, 2017)

To do so, go to the Disk Cleanup tool. Click "Clean up system files," click the More Options tab, go down to the System Restore and Shadow Copies section, click the Clean Up button, and click the Delete button to confirm. To delete the most recent restore point as well, you need a different tool.


----------

